# Thoughts on beard?



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 9, 2021)

What are your thoughts on a beard?

Firstly, beards are obviously hugely trending right now - most guys that can grow either stubble, heavy stubble or short beard will do so. However it seems that in this PSL obsessed community, beards are generally viewed as bad. 

I recently started growing a beard, and I must say that I am somewhat shocked on how women seem to be reacting to it. I have been saving for about a month now, and have a good amount of growth. Its basically something like this: 



https://media.gq-magazine.co.uk/photos/5e29df2ed7fac00008dbb4dd/master/pass/GettyImages-1184283882.jpg



I got to thinking - obviously, if you are a PSL 8 god tier jaw area, you should probably not have a beard, maximum light to heavy stubble. However, in this cucked society, could a masculine overall appearance benefit from a beard? I am starting to think yes. 

My girlfriend is loving it, and I am getting more looks at the gym from women since attempting to thormaxx through my beard. What are your thoughts, would you / will you get a beard?

Disclaimer: I am 29 years old now, most guys does not have the genetics to grow a good beard until at least mid 20s.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Apr 9, 2021)

beard is good


----------



## Deleted member 9217 (Apr 9, 2021)

Yeah looks good on older guys past age 25. Keep it unless it starts getting too itchy or unkempt, that is if u like it.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 9, 2021)

kel1382 said:


> Yeah looks good on older guys past age 25. Keep it unless it starts getting too itchy or unkempt, that is if u like it.


My strategy is to just let it grow until it is a bit longer than I want to keep it, then trim to make it even - while always keeping the neck trimmed. I have a dirty blonde beard color where its darker on my neck, which makes it doubly important to keep it shaved to avoid looking like a neckbeard.


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 9, 2021)

bEaRd


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 10, 2021)

Well it depends what age group you're trying to attract

IIRC you look very young for 29 so it might not suit you as well as other late 20s dudes


----------



## Austrian Oak (Apr 10, 2021)

Viking heard mogs


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 10, 2021)

Good fraud


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 10, 2021)

Light Stubble >>>>>>


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 10, 2021)

Are you still able to date females at 29?!? Isnt normal dating life over without money?


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 10, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Are you still able to date females at 29?!? Isnt normal dating life over without money?


Read the post. He has a gf and is getting IOI from women at the gym.

And people of all looks levels date even after 30. Average age for first marriage for men in my country is 34 jfl. It's not even that people only casually date until their 30s, sometimes a LTR ends bad and people start to date again. Dating life without money ends at 40+ imo.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 10, 2021)

Dope said:


> Well it depends what age group you're trying to attract
> 
> IIRC you look very young for 29 so it might not suit you as well as other late 20s dudes


What age group do you think prefer vs not prefer? 

My logic is basically that any woman above like age 22 will at least be positive to beards (as long as it fits, is overall gl etc obv)

Also yeah I look reasonably young without a beard, however I have a slightly oblong face. I feel the beard somewhat narrows my face a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 10, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> What age group do you think prefer vs not prefer?
> 
> My logic is basically that any woman above like age 22 will at least be positive to beards (as long as it fits, is overall gl etc obv)
> 
> Also yeah I look reasonably young without a beard, however I have a slightly oblong face. I feel the beard somewhat narrows my face a bit.


Yeah 22+ women like beard from what I can see. But anything younger and it's light stubble at most


----------



## jellyfish101 (Apr 10, 2021)

Dn rd mustaches mog


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Apr 11, 2021)

stubble is the best for most imo that what I rock have you ever grown a beard?


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 11, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> stubble is the best for most imo that what I rock have you ever grown a beard?


I think it depends a lot on the face of the person, and that persons ability to grow a beard. Chris Hemsworth as an example again:







vs






vs






I probably think he looks best with the amount of facial hair in the second picture, which is obviously more than just stubble. 

I have a theory which is essentially that the beard can 1) draw focus to the eyes and 2) combat an oblong face shape, making it look more squared. Stubble is probably best for those whose face shape is optimal to be clean shaven or only stubble, i.e beard is a detriment.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Apr 11, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> I think it depends a lot on the face of the person, and that persons ability to grow a beard. Chris Hemsworth as an example again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea for those who have a strong jaw like cavill stubble would be best or clean shave. For those who don't have a great jaw id say beard works well. Stubble/beard is more masculine though so its good if you want a more masculine look. But you can still look masculine clean shave.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 11, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Yea for those who have a strong jaw like cavill stubble would be best or clean shave. For those who don't have a great jaw id say beard works well. Stubble/beard is more masculine though so its good if you want a more masculine look. But you can still look masculine clean shave.


Interestingly, Hemsworth doesn't have a weak jaw, yet I think he looks way worse without a beard:






Likely because there is too much "real estate" on his face, i.e if he had a more square, less oblong face, he would likely look better clean shaven compared to now, and the beard shortens his face.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Apr 11, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> Interestingly, Hemsworth doesn't have a weak jaw, yet I think he looks way worse without a beard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like he looks better with the beard too also with short hair like the pictures you posted


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 12, 2021)

light stubble is good, beard is for oldcels or jawcels


----------

